# Home page changes



## bmudd14474 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hey everyone.


Jeff and I talked today and there will be some changes to the homepage to make it what we hope is better and not as congested.

We started today by moving chat to its own page you can get to from the menu bar. 

Other changes will be added/changing the featured items. They will still be there but changing.

We are also looking at showing more recent threads on it.

One of the other changes will be to put the forum list on its own page so the homepage doesn't scroll forever.

There will be other things as well but wanted to give you a heads up.

If you have any suggestions please let us know.

Thanks


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 12, 2021)

Looks good. Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 12, 2021)

One of the reasons we moved chat was Jeff noticed how much real-estate it took up and we were going to move it to the bottom and let recent stuff fill its spot but feel putting it in the menu bar was better.

Alot of the changes are to maximize this space but clear up clutter.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

Very nice to see a longer list of recent threads. Keeps people up there longer on days when there are alot of posts.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Very nice to see a longer list of recent threads. Keeps people up there longer on days when there are a lot of posts.



I agree with Jake, looking forward to the change. RAY


----------



## motocrash (Oct 12, 2021)

There are 15 New Threads now. NICE!

Thanks Guys


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 12, 2021)

Looks good with Chat moved to a separate page.  A lot more room.
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2021)

Love seeing more new  threads. While this isn’t a layout suggestion from a content standpoint I still think a sponsors sub forum would be great. I know from time to time sponsors get mentioned in threads but a consolidated list of them would be great. I’d guess that many if not all would actively post coupon codes etc.   Likely an idea that could be monetized.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 12, 2021)

Looks nice guys! The extra space for new posts will be nice! Some days they weren't up there long.

And again,  a big THANKS for all you do!

Ryan


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 12, 2021)

Once we get the forum list moved to it's own page, we'll increase the new posts to 25-30 to make it even better.


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 12, 2021)

Sounds great.  Gonna check it out now.  Thanks for all you Guys do as well.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 12, 2021)

I really like the more new posts, I don’t always have time to look so I miss lots and this will help me see more for sure!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for everything.  One suggestion is to be able to delete your post.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thanks for everything.  One suggestion is to be able to delete your post.



Why?  If you need something deleted any mod can do it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 13, 2021)

I think it would be good to do away with allowing members to hide. It goes against the community that this forum is about and represents. If someone gotta hide that means they are up to no good.  It’s great to have the chat page moved is there a way we can see who is logged into chat now? It would be great to finally do away with all the issues that result from people lurking in chat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2021)

I Like the change to the "New Posts" page!!!
Mine just went from 21 on a page to 30.

Thanks Guys!!

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 13, 2021)

Great idea! I always wondered why the chat thing took so much room at the top of the page.
I try to check in 2 or 3 times a day and missed quite a few posts.
Good to see them showing longer!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 13, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thanks for everything.  One suggestion is to be able to delete your post.



This is a tough one because from time to time we have members that go off the deep end and want to go delete their post and takes some great content away from the site.



smokin peachey said:


> I think it would be good to do away with allowing members to hide.



This is a feature that is given to Premier members as a perk. I know sometimes when im on I get bombarded with PM's and feel bad if I can't reply back to them ASAP so going invisible helps with this but we will talk about it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> This is a feature that is given to Premier members as a perk. I know sometimes when im on I get bombarded with PM's and feel bad if I can't reply back to them ASAP so going invisible helps with this but we will talk about it.




I never even heard of this. When I want to hide, I just turn my computer off.
That's the only way I know of.  Works for me.

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 13, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> This is a feature that is given to Premier members as a perk. I know sometimes when im on I get bombarded with PM's and feel bad if I can't reply back to them ASAP so going invisible helps with this but we will talk about it.


I totally see the need for admin to be able to hide at some times. I don’t see how it’s beneficial for members to be hidden.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 13, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thanks for everything.  One suggestion is to be able to delete your post.



Thank you for the suggestion.. we need those!

I'll have to check but I think users can delete their own posts for a certain amount of time after creating it however, we disallow this after that to preserve context.

Moderators can help you out with deleting posts/threads if it can be done without damaging the context of the thread that is in place or if there are other valid reasons for wanting it gone. They're pretty reasonable on most days


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I never even heard of this. When I want to hide, I just turn my computer off.
> That's the only way I know of.  Works for me.
> 
> Bear


Yes bear that’s how it should be.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 13, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I think it would be good to do away with allowing members to hide. It goes against the community that this forum is about and represents. If someone gotta hide that means they are up to no good.  It’s great to have the chat page moved is there a way we can see who is logged into chat now? It would be great to finally do away with all the issues that result from people lurking in chat.


I’m unsure how you actually “hide” on the site or chat. If there is a way to unhide folks I’m all for it as when I’m around I want to be seen haha. As you know from time to time I like to pop into chat and talk with folks. When I do chat I don’t care who’s “lurking” as I am not concerned with others seeing anything I’ve said. If we keep  the chat positive, helpful and mature just like the forum posts  it doesn’t matter who’s looking in. I think my moms old adage “if you don’t have anything nice to say don’t say anything” applies :) Forget chat, I think our world over all would be improved if we all took that to heart. Comment is in no way directed at you Peachy just my general opinion on chat overall. As I said initially I’ve enjoyed chatting with you and others quite a few times.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 13, 2021)

One other suggestion / request would be a longer period of time in which you can edit a post. Over time many of us “perfect” something we initially posted. The ability to update the improved recipe / guidelines would be awesome. I’ll say again it’s awesome Brian snd Jeff that your working on continually improving and soliciting feedback.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I think it would be good to do away with allowing members to hide. It goes against the community that this forum is about and represents. If someone gotta hide that means they are up to no good.  It’s great to have the chat page moved is there a way we can see who is logged into chat now? It would be great to finally do away with all the issues that result from people lurking in chat.



When I "hide" it is not intentional.  It is just the "perk" that was already mentioned. Quite often I leave this site up on my computer. And if I see something interesting then I'll jump in and say hi. The term "lurking" has bugged me from the get go. Perhaps this feature should go away. For I couldn't care less who's on chat or not. It is really no different then reading threads and not responding.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’m unsure how you actually “hide” on the site or chat. If there is a way to unhide folks I’m all for it as when I’m around I want to be seen haha. As you know from time to time I like to pop into chat and talk with folks. When I do chat I don’t care who’s “lurking” as I am not concerned with others seeing anything I’ve said. If we keep  the chat positive, helpful and mature just like the forum posts  it doesn’t matter who’s looking in. I think my moms old adage “if you don’t have anything nice to say don’t say anything” applies :) Forget chat, I think our world over all would be improved if we all took that to heart. Comments is in no way directed at you Peachy just my general opinion on chat overall. As I said initially I’ve enjoyed chatting with you and others quite a few times.




Well said, If you don't spend a lot of time making fun of others on chat, you don't have to worry about anybody seeing it.
And if my stuff is set to "hide", I wish somebody would let me know, and tell me how to make it stop.
Hiding has never been in my blood. 

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 13, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’m unsure how you actually “hide” on the site or chat. If there is a way to unhide folks I’m all for it as when I’m around I want to be seen haha. As you know from time to time I like to pop into chat and talk with folks. When I do chat I don’t care who’s “lurking” as I am not concerned with others seeing anything I’ve said. If we keep  the chat positive, helpful and mature just like the forum posts  it doesn’t matter who’s looking in. I think my moms old adage “if you don’t have anything nice to say don’t say anything” applies :) Forget chat, I think our world over all would be improved if we all took that to heart. Comment is in no way directed at you Peachy just my general opinion on chat overall. As I said initially I’ve enjoyed chatting with you and others quite a few times.


I agree why the need to hide. I also agree with what your mom instilled in you as a boy. If I’ve said something to someone that wasn’t nice please call me out in a pm.  I have enjoyed chatting with you and everyone else that stops in chat.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 13, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Well said, If you don't spend a lot of time making fun of others on chat, you don't have to worry about anybody seeing it.
> And if my stuff is set to "hide", I wish somebody would let me know, and tell me how to make it stop.
> Hiding has never been in my blood.
> 
> Bear


Come on into chat bear I’d love to see you.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 13, 2021)

A little item...but me wants this   
I wish the all the way up/down page arrows (bottom right of the screen) was available always, not when you roll the screen one click.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 16, 2021)

TulsaJeff


 bmudd14474
 has the option to hide your online status been removed?


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 16, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> TulsaJeff
> 
> 
> bmudd14474
> has the option to hide your online status been removed?


I sure hope.  Why hide?


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 16, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I sure hope.  Why hide?


Not sure why that option bothers you so much but I get tons of PM's with questions from forum members. I keep my status hidden because I don't always want to answer them right away and don't want to look like a jerk when they can see I'm online. I also only use my phone so I never log out. Makes me look like I'm on the forum 24hr a day.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 16, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Not sure why that option bothers you so much but I get tons of PM's with questions from forum members. I keep my status hidden because I don't always want to answer them right away and don't want to look like a jerk when they can see I'm online. I also only use my phone so I never log out. Makes me look like I'm on the forum 24hr a day.


I get what you’re saying there Jake. Often not as much that you don’t want to answer but just don’t have the time sometimes.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 16, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> TulsaJeff
> 
> 
> bmudd14474
> has the option to hide your online status been removed?



Jake it wasn't taken away per say. This has always been a feature give to staff or Premier Members as a Perk. It was pointed out to me that everyone had the ability so I changed the settings to only allow Premier and Staff members to have it as it was intended.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 16, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Jake it wasn't taken away per say. This has always been a feature give to staff or Premier Members as a Perk. It was pointed out to me that everyone had the ability so I changed the settings to only allow Premier and Staff members to have it as it was intended.


Thanks something must be wrong with mine then because I no longer have that option


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks 

 bmudd14474
 for fixing that for me!


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 20, 2021)

A little bit late to the party here but one piece of feedback and one suggestion:

Feedback: The expanded "recent threads" section is great.  Seems like things are living there for a bit longer to get more exposure.
Suggestion: This might be a ton of work, but I'll make the suggestion anyway.  It might be nice for a section of the front page to have posts from "user-selected" boards that each user chooses based on what they like, and the most recent or recently popular posts from those subjects appears there.  For instance, I might choose to have that section be Charcoal Smokers, Pork, and Beef since those line up the most with my interests.  Someone else might choose Electric Smokers and Poultry.  There is so much information here it can be overwhelming to newer members, so some ability for users to curate their experience might be a nice feature.  This could be a prompt during account creation for the initial selection, and could be edited by existing users from their profile.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 22, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> A little bit late to the party here but one piece of feedback and one suggestion:
> 
> Feedback: The expanded "recent threads" section is great.  Seems like things are living there for a bit longer to get more exposure.
> Suggestion: This might be a ton of work, but I'll make the suggestion anyway.  It might be nice for a section of the front page to have posts from "user-selected" boards that each user chooses based on what they like, and the most recent or recently popular posts from those subjects appears there.  For instance, I might choose to have that section be Charcoal Smokers, Pork, and Beef since those line up the most with my interests.  Someone else might choose Electric Smokers and Poultry.  There is so much information here it can be overwhelming to newer members, so some ability for users to curate their experience might be a nice feature.  This could be a prompt during account creation for the initial selection, and could be edited by existing users from their profile.



Thank you for the feedback!

I agree that the recent threads list on the home page gets stagnant and I am planning to replace those with recent *posts* as I think that's a better representation of the activity on the forum. There's new posts constantly but not as many new threads.

Regarding the suggestion: You can sort of do what you're asking already with watched threads and watched forums..

When you create or reply to a thread you can mark it or unmark it as "watched".  You can then see all of those in one list at https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/watched/threads

The same goes with watched forums (watched categories essentially) at https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/watched/forums.

Thanks again!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2021)

As promised, we have made a few changes to the home page and a few other things here and there to tidy things up a bit.

We now have the 30 most recent posts on the home page.

The *forum list* is on it's own page which you can get to by simply clicking on the word "*Forums*" in the top menu.

If you click on the arrow next to "Forums" I have placed links to some of our most used forum categories.

Under the Home menu item you will find the watched threads/posts as well as links to your own threads/posts if you need those.

Chat has been removed from the top of the home page but it is easily accessed via it's own link in the main menu for those who use it.

We may change a few more things later but for now, this is good.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 25, 2021)

What has happened to the ability to mark all forums as read?  Before the change you could click on Forums and go down to the bottom of the list where you had the option to mark all read.  I don't find this anywhere now.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 26, 2021)

Recent post on the home page ROCKS! Bravo!!! I like the changes so far.



smokin peachey said:


> If someone gotta hide that means they are up to no good.


Maybe some of us are in the Witness Protection Program ....


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 26, 2021)

I never knew anything about the "Hide" option until reading this thread, and never thought about it.
That said; What's up with the "Ignore" thing?
If I ever wanted to ignore something I just, well, ignored it...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 27, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I never knew anything about the "Hide" option until reading this thread, and never thought about it.
> That said; What's up with the "Ignore" thing?
> If I ever wanted to ignore something I just, well, ignored it...



Sometimes personalities clash and if that's the case, it can reduce the stress levels a LOT if you don't have to see their posts.. If only this worked in real life


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 27, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> What has happened to the ability to mark all forums as read?  Before the change you could click on Forums and go down to the bottom of the list where you had the option to mark all read.  I don't find this anywhere now.



I have re-activated the "mark forums read" menu item. Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 27, 2021)

Is there any way to create two sub categories on the front page? It might just be me but it was nice having a section of just brand new threads posted. Now a thread that is 7 years old can pop up if someone commented on it and IMO just makes it difficult to sift through the new material. Maybe one section for new threads posted and another section for most recently commented on? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 27, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Is there any way to create two sub categories on the front page? It might just be me but it was nice having a section of just brand new threads posted. Now a thread that is 7 years old can pop up if someone commented on it and IMO just makes it difficult to sift through the new material. Maybe one section for new threads posted and another section for most recently commented on? Just a suggestion.


Good question! I've now started paying attention to the original post date.

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 27, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Is there any way to create two sub categories on the front page? It might just be me but it was nice having a section of just brand new threads posted. Now a thread that is 7 years old can pop up if someone commented on it and IMO just makes it difficult to sift through the new material. Maybe one section for new threads posted and another section for most recently commented on? Just a suggestion.





Brokenhandle said:


> Good question! I've now started paying attention to the original post date. Ryan



I agree, I liked things the way they were before, tho I do realize you can't make everyone happy. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 27, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I agree, I liked things the way they were before, tho I do realize you can't make everyone happy. RAY



Def right Ray cant make everyone happy! Not complaining at all I just know for me it was nice when I wanted to log in and check out the new material and it was right there on the front page. Now I have to decipher what is new and what is old.


----------



## normanaj (Oct 27, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Is there any way to create two sub categories on the front page? It might just be me but it was nice having a section of just brand new threads posted. Now a thread that is 7 years old can pop up if someone commented on it and IMO just makes it difficult to sift through the new material. Maybe one section for new threads posted and another section for most recently commented on? Just a suggestion.



This^



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Def right Ray cant make everyone happy! Not complaining at all I just know for me it was nice when I wanted to log in and check out the new material and it was right there on the front page. Now I have to decipher what is new and what is old.



And this^


----------

